# [Statement/question], right?



## Jgon

Is there like a Korean version of "[Statement/question], right?"
In English we say "It (the food) is good, right?" but in Korean do you say "맛있어요, 네?" It sounds Japanese but is that how it works?


----------



## Kross

I'd say, "이 음식 맛있네, 그치?"


----------



## Jgon

Does "..., 그치?" apply to a statement like "That's the guy you were talking about, right?"


----------



## Kross

It’s not a one-on-one relation between English and Korean. So I’d prefer using 맞어 over 그치 for the “right” here.  They both seem to be okay, though .


----------



## Jgon

Oh, I see it now, thanks~


----------



## yonh

Or you can just add "죠?" at the end of the sentence when you are sure of it.


----------



## Ailes21

이 음식 맛있네, 그렇지?
이 음식 맛있어, 그치?
(그치 is shortened/colloquial form of 그렇지)

이 음식 맛있네요, 그렇죠? (Honorific)

Or you can just say
이 음식 맛있지?
이 음식 맛있죠? (Honorific)

The suffix -지/-지요(죠) indicates "isn't it?" or "right?"


----------



## elroy

Kross said:


> 맞어


 맞*어* or 맞*아*?  I thought it was the latter.


----------

